# Kindle Fire HD 7



## Sodapop (Apr 9, 2014)

Will Lightroom 5.4 work on a Kindle Fire HD 7?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2014)

No, Lightroom 5.4 will only run on certain mainstream operating systems (OSX 10.7 or later, Windows 7 SP1 or later). The only "tablet" that can run Lightroom is the Surface Pro from Microsoft (because it runs the Windows 8 OS).


----------



## clee01l (Apr 9, 2014)

The Kindle Fire HD 7 is not a computer that runs Windows or OSX. These are the only operating systems that run LR.  Lightroom for iPad is an iOS app that integrates the iPad with your Adobe cloud data.  Lightroom for iPad only runs on iPad devices. It does on run on a iPhone even though the iPhone uses the same iOS7 operating system. 
It is unlikely that Adobe will port Lightroom for iPad to other tablet operating systems any time soon.  Other tablet operating systems that might get a version of Lightroom for iPad are a standard variant of Android. The Kindle Fire HD 7 runs a forked version of Android and as such may never get a compatible version of Lightroom for iPad.


----------



## Sodapop (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks, figured that, just had to ask...

soda


----------

